# Ketones



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi.  Can I brainstorm you please?!
My toddler is 30 months old.  Weight 13.5kg (just above 50th centile) and height 94cm (91st centile).
He is generally well, and always eats very well.
I have often noticed that he has smelly breath (like nail varnish remover) in the morning.  This morning I tested a sample of his urine from the potty (about an hour after breakfast of weetabix with milk and a drink of apple juice) and he had ketones++++ but nothing else (and definitely completely negative for sugar). 
He ate well yesterday, had a good tea and had a cup of milk before bedtime so it seems difficult to blame such large amounts of ketones on just overnight fasting...?
Any ideas?  Do I need to do anything about this?
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

p.s. rechecked his urine after lunch and now negative for ketones


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi, its not unusual to have ketones 1st thing in the morning and the fact they disappeared is reassuring, with thr other symptoms u describe it would be worth going to ur gp for a blood test and take a urine with u. I note u dont comment that he drinks excessively which u would expect in something like diabetes (tho this is a later symptom) there are other growth hormone disorders but he is perfect on his centile so it is probably nothing, but enough to get it checked out!
andrea


----------

